# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Question regarding approach



## jeff guest (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello 

I was reading the question near mine regarding setting up a tank for discus. I have fostered two pairs for about two years now, and they are doing fine. Can't get any swimmers yet, though. I wanted to put them in my new 60g planted set up. Based on the answers regarding RBass' inquiry, are you saying that discus will not do very well in a high tech, and would prefer a low tech. I am planning to go low tech, with DIY yeast Co2. But if Co2 would be a blow to the discus than maybe not!

Please reply

Jeff


----------



## jeff guest (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello 

I was reading the question near mine regarding setting up a tank for discus. I have fostered two pairs for about two years now, and they are doing fine. Can't get any swimmers yet, though. I wanted to put them in my new 60g planted set up. Based on the answers regarding RBass' inquiry, are you saying that discus will not do very well in a high tech, and would prefer a low tech. I am planning to go low tech, with DIY yeast Co2. But if Co2 would be a blow to the discus than maybe not!

Please reply

Jeff


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

No, you misunderstood the reason. Discus will do fine in both set up. The only thing you have to make sure is to get all the water parameters as constant as possible. If you have experience with high light set up before, it's not a big deal. If this is the first high light set up, you want to make sure that you get everything set up properly first and you're comfortable with it (know all the basics). Highlight set up is just less forgiving in the beginning. You need to plant densely from the start. 

Discus will need more time to adjust especially in a high light tank. They need some shade also to feel more secure. So you don't want to have them in the tank and then keep adjusting the water parameters at the same time. This will add their stress.

Any CO2 injection will lower pH. What's your KH reading right now? In an established planted tank, the pH swing between night and day is 0.2 or less usually (CO2 runs 24/7). This won't be a problem for discus.


----------

